# Freak accident...



## dagmar88 (Nov 7, 2009)

We have a fairly large balcony on the 6th floor where the kitties like to hang out from time to time. 
late at night my hub closed the door cause it was getting cold and didn't notice our little one (oh, well, little, he's the kitty from my avatar and he's a 12 pounder right now) was still outside.

So at six o clock this morning I heard him meow and got out of bed to let him in. Turned out he managed to get his front paw stuck between the hinged window, poor thing  :cry: 
When I lifted him to free his paw he got so scared an was in such pain he bit me. I didn't even notice it hurting cause I was so worried about my little Boris. 
I carried him into the livingroom and he seemed to be fine; walking on all 4 feet and the paw didn't look broken...
So I took him to bed (he had been outside in the rain and cold for 7 hours) and while I was cuddling him I noticed my index finger was hurting a little. 
*Then when I switched on the light it turned out my baby had bitten off the tip of my finger!* :shock: 

Looking at it made me totally dazed an nouxious   
The tip was still hanging by a bit of skin, so I pushed it all together, hub put on a band aid tightly, went back to sleep after taking a painkiller and drove to hospital after a couple of hours of sleep.

My husband had talked to the nurse on the phone and told her I got bitten by our kitten.   I know it sounds stupid, and all the nurses were laughing at me untill the band aid came off!
 Had to get a tetanus shot and now I'm sitting here with a huge bandage wrapped around half my hand...
I have to keep the thing wet for 2 days and the tip will probably heal just fine.

We're going to make sure no kitty will ever get stuck in the window will cover it up wit a net as soon as possible.

Thank God my baby is allright!!!


----------



## TessC (Nov 7, 2009)

Ack, your poor finger!     I'm glad Boris is okay, though, he much have been really freaked out by the whole thing.


----------



## carebear (Nov 7, 2009)

ooooooooooh no! poor kitty, and POOR YOU!


----------



## pixybratt (Nov 7, 2009)

oh poor kitty must have been so scared to do that. I hope you aren't in too much pain.


----------



## krissy (Nov 7, 2009)

wow! glad you and the kitty are ok.


----------



## alwaysme07 (Nov 7, 2009)

Glad to hear he is ok and watch your finger closely.


----------



## Manda (Nov 7, 2009)

Awwww what an experience! For both of you...    

Reminds me of when we had a little kitten called Molly (although more often refered to as 'Turdburger' as she was always up to mischief). My partner was closing up the house one evening and closed the front door (we have a security screen on the outside) etc then we went to bed. After a few minutes we heard the front door security screen rattle and we figured it was the wind or something. Then it rattled some more and I got a bit scared thinking some burglar was trying to get in or something but my partner was like  :roll: "it's nothing, go to sleep". But then it got louder so we got up and opened the front door to find Molly, who'd been trapped in the approx. 3 inch gap between the security screen door and the front door, climbing half way up the screen door, and her white patches of fur were all black from rubbing on the dirty screen door.  

Luckily she wasn't hurt. Needless to say we are more careful closing doors around here now!

I also have a story about chopping off half of the tip of my left index finger with a meat cleaver but it's a bit yuck so all I'll say is that the detatched 'bit' didn't reattach, but the tip of my finger did grow back, nail and all, and looks normal now. I was so relieved as I though I'd have to live with a munted half-fingertip for the rest of my life! Bodies are so clever  :wink:

When you say you have to keep your fingertip wet, do you mean like with saline solution or something? I would have thought if you keep it constantly wet it would wrinkle up like when you've been in the bath too long...


----------



## Deda (Nov 7, 2009)

OMG, I'm so sorry.  Are you feeling better?  Is kitty OK?


----------



## kittywings (Nov 7, 2009)

Yikes!  I'm glad Boris is ok, and hopefully your finger will be!!


----------



## artisan soaps (Nov 7, 2009)

..


----------



## dagmar88 (Nov 8, 2009)

Manda said:
			
		

> When you say you have to keep your fingertip wet, do you mean like with saline solution or something? I would have thought if you keep it constantly wet it would wrinkle up like when you've been in the bath too long...



We'll see this evening   But I can only imagine it does look like a grandma finger. The top of my finger is kind of a flap sitting on the rest and couldn't be cleaned very well. To make sure all bacteria will get out of there I have to put water on a couple of times a day  :? Auch!

Boris is sitting on my desk again, 'reading' all of your posts, stealing coffee creamer from our guest, secretly throwing my box of cormflakes on the ground to eat them and helping me do laundry   So I guess it all didn't make such an impact.
he is even more cuddly than normal though, and doesn't leave my pillow at night (he sleeps on my head like a fur hat)

Because of our special bond (I helped him get born, stimulated him to breath, kept him warm on my skin and bottle fed him) as far as he's concerned all is right in mommies arms  :wink: 

@Artisan, thanks, we try to take care of them as good as possible.


----------



## kittywings (Nov 8, 2009)

I am SOOO jealous that Boris sleeps on your head!  (I LOVE the pix BTW!)  Our 3 cats all cuddle in different ways but none like that!  

Pam is the snuggliest- she'll jump up and stare at you until you move into a position of your side so she can snuggle into the curve of your body.  She doesn't like to be picked up, however, and she won't sit on your lap.

Fritz shouts at you 'til you pick him up but then usually wants to get back down again, he will storm up on the couch and onto your lap and either give you a tummy massage (which can be painful if we haven't cut his claws) or pass out.  Lately, he seems to favor DH's lap, I believe this is because it is wider and softer than mine (he is a BIG cat).  He will only venture onto the end of the bed... we believe it's because Pam has declared it HER territory!

Steve is an enigma, he's the least snuggly of all the kitties, yet his mere presence makes me happy!  He will sleep on the end of the bed but he won't sleep on or near us.  He will stand on your chest and chirp at you to wake you up.  He can be picked up easily but he's more likely to stay longer if you stand by a window so he can look out.  DH says it was "such a hoax" and "Steve's such a liar!" because when we first got him as a baby he would sleep curled up under our chins and now he wouldn't dream of it.  You do have to be careful if you bend over to get something because all of a sudden you may have a cat laying on your back and if you stand up again too fast you may receive some MAJOR claw scratches!


You can't tell by the picture, but I'm standing on top of our kitchen counter changing light bulbs... I leaned over for a second to pick one up and this is what you get!


----------



## IanT (Nov 8, 2009)

woooow hope your finger heals!!!.... When in doubt...duct tape ... thats my motto lol... 

Glad the kitty is ok too... 

I love snuggly cats...mine is a reaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaal attention whore and needs to be in your face 24/7...gets annoying sometimes but its alll good


----------



## rupertspal42 (Nov 8, 2009)

aw I love boris poor lil guy was so freaked out he hurt his mom


----------



## Toady (Nov 9, 2009)

Kittywings that picture reminds me of my darling Eugene (RIP) who use to hop on top of the shower door and meow for shower cuddles, and occasionally I'd be washing my legs or something and have a kitty jump on my back... yep he was a strange water loving kitty.

Dagmar88, hope your finger heals soon. Love the pictures of your babies, especially the beautiful red Abby!


----------



## dagmar88 (Nov 10, 2009)

:? Thanks, right now pus is oozing out of it... Not good!


----------



## IanT (Nov 11, 2009)

dagmar88 said:
			
		

> :? Thanks, right now pus is oozing out of it... Not good!



yummmmm  :shock:


----------



## Bubbles Galore (Nov 17, 2009)

Ouch! Your poor finger dagmar. Hope it heals well. I love your photos.  :wink: 

Kittywings, that photo is a classic. Love it.  :wink:


----------

